# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  โรลเลอร์

## AOTent2521

Pressure Gauge
Products Guide
 KYOWA
จำหน่าย 
ตัวแทนจำหน่าย
AC Motor Roller KYOWA,AC DRUM Motor KYOWA,AC Motor Pulley KYOWA
AC Motor Roller KYOWA(โรลเลอร์) MR-Type
- Motor Roller KYOWA Standard Type,Dia.38 mm.,42 mm.,48 mm.,50 mm.,57 mm.,60 mm.,, MR-Type
- Motor Roller KYOWA Break Type Motor Roller, MR-Type
- Motor Roller KYOWA Waterproof Type Motor Roller, MR-Type
- Motor Roller KYOWA Cleanroom Type Motor Roller,MR-Type
- Motor Roller KYOWADustproof Type Motor Roller,MR-Type
- Motor Roller KYOWACE Marking Certified Type Motor Roller 
	   Drum Motor KYOWA(Motor Pulley KYOWA)
KMP Series 
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia. 76 mm.
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia.114 mm. 
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia.140 mm.
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia.165 mm.
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia.215 mm.
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia.265 mm.
	   - AC Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Dia.318 mm.
- KMP Sieres
 Pulse Roller KYOWA
-Brush Motor Roller Dia. 48.6 mm.,50.8 mm.,57 mm.,60.5 mm.,
-DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller 22 W
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 48.6 mm.
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 50.8 mm.
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 57   mm.
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 60.5 mm.
-Brushless Motor Roller 35 W
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 48.6 mm.
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 50.8 mm.
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 57   mm. 
		 - DC Pulse Roller KYOWA Brushless Motor Roller Dia. 60.5 mm.
  
	   -SENERGY -New DC Pulse Roller KYOWA
		 - High Torque DC Pulse Roller KYOWA
		 - Energy Saving DC Pulse Roller KYOWA
		 - Cost Saving Pulse Roller DC Roller KYOWA
	 
	   - Buil-in Brake DC Pulse Roller KYOWA
	   - Pallet Handling DC Pulse Roller KYOWA
-Break Type Motor Roller DC Pulse Roller KYOWA
-Waterproof Type Motor Roller DC Pulse Roller KYOWA




ตัวแทนจำหน่ายสินค้า
-มอเตอร์  โรลเลอร์ (Motor Roller) ยี่ห้อ KYOWA  จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น
(KYOWA,ROLLER,MOTOR ROLLER,ROLLER KYOWA,ROLLER MOTOR,AC MOTOR ROLLER KYOWA,DC MOTOR ROLLER KYOWA,DRUM MOTOR,AC MOTOR PULLEY,โรลเลอร์  มอเตอร์,
KMP,MR,PULSE MOTOR ROLLER,PULSE ROLLER,MR-A1,MR-A3,KYOWA)
3.ROLLER (ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง)
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller)
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) Size Dia. 38 mm.
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) Size Dia. 42.7 mm.
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) Size Dia. 48.6 mm.
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) Size Dia. 50 mm.
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) Size Dia. 57 mm.
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) Size Dia. 60.5 mm.
- ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง (Free Roller) สำหรับ Motor Pulley (Drum Motor) Size Dia. 76-318 mm.
4.Vibration Motor
			  ขนาดของมอเตอร์เขย่า  คือผลลัพท์ที่มาจากประสบการณ์ที่สามารถประยุกต์ใช้ได้ในทุกๆอุตสาหกรรมทั่วโลก  สามารถรับประกันการใช้งานได้เป็นอย่างดีในส่วนของชิ้นส่วนประกอบไฟฟ้า  
	พิถีพิถันในการเลือกใช้ส่วนประกอบ และได้รับการรับรองระดับสูง
ในความแม่นยำในการผลิตอีกด้วย
-มอเตอร์เข่า - External Electric Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - External Electric Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - External Direct Current Vibrators Motors
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - External Pneumatic Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - High-Frequency Internal Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Flexible Shaft Internal Vibrators Motor with Direct Electric Motor Connection
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Pneumatic Hammers Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Combined Hammers Blasts Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Air Cannons Vibrators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Air Vibrating Bin Aerators Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Aeration Pads Motor
-มอเตอร์เขย่า - Aeration Nozzles Motor
5.PRESSURE
-Pressure Gauge "GM PRESS" Band America
-Diaphragm Pressure Gauge 
  สำหรับงานด้านอุตสาหกรรมอาหาร,  อุตสาหกรรมเคมี และงานที่ต้องวัดความดันสารที่มีความเข้มข้น  สารที่มีการกัดกร่อนต่อ Pressure Gauge สามารถถอดล้างเพื่อทำความสะอาดได้
-Sanitary  Pressure Gauge
-Body Stainless 
-Connection Brass Connection Stainless 316




General Pressure Gauges Small Pressure Gauges Compound Gauges & Vacuum Gauges LiQuid Filled
Pressure Gauges Stainless Steel SS316 Pressure Gauges Low Pressure Gauge Tridicator-Boiler
Gauges Ammonia Pressure Gauges Diaphragm Pressure Gauges Diaphragm Seals
- เกจ์สูญญากาศควบคุมความดัน, เกจ์สูญญากาศ... Compound Gauge, Vacuum Gauge
- เกจ์สแตนเลส 316... Stainless Steel Pressure Gauge
-Diaphragm Pressure Gauge
ข้อมูลทางเทคนิค
-ระดับความเที่ยงตรง +- 1.5%
-ช่วงความดัน : จากสูญญากาศ (-1-0bar) (0-3600 psi.)
-วัสดุของ Diaphragm: SS316,SS316L
-เงื่อนไขการใช้งาน
-อุณหภูมิรอบข้าง (Ambient Temperature)-25-55'C
-อุณหภูมิของสิ่งที่ต้องการวัด (Measured Medium)-25-80'C
-รูปแบบของข้อต่อ 
-แบบเกลียว 3/8",1/2" NPT หรือ  BSP
-แบบหน้าแปลน
-ขนาดหน้าปัทม์ของเกจ์วัดความดัน: 2 1/2",4",6"
Pressure Gauge,Diaphragm Pressure Gauge,Digital Pressure Gauge,Differential Pressure Gauge,
Electri Contactor,Pressure Transmitter,Pressure Switch,Flow Meter
เกจวัดแรงดัน PRESSURE GAUGE เกจวัดแรงดันน้ำ  เกจวัดแรงดันลม  เกจวัดแรงดันแก๊ส  เกจวัดแรงดันทุกชนิด 
นำเข้า-จำหน่าย
เกจวัดอุณหภูมิ (THERMOMETER)
เกจวัดแรงดัน (PRESSURE GAUGE)
GM PRESS PRESSURE GAUGE
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-1 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-2.5 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-4 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-6 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-10 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-16 BAR
Pressure Gauge RanGE:0-25 BAR
Pressure Guage RANGE:0-40 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-100 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-160 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-250 BAR
Pressure Gauge RANGE:0-400 BAR
COMPOUND GAUGE
RANGE : -1-3 BAR(-760 mmHg.-3)
RANGE : -1-5 BAR(-760 mmHg.-5)
VACUUM GAUGE
RANGE : -1-0 BAR(-760 mmHg.-0)




System
-Pneumatic Accessory,Solenoid Valve,Air Cylinder,Filter,Regulator,Air Tool
Pump 
ดำเนินธุรกิจนำเข้า  และจำหน่ายสินค้าปั๊มสุญญากาศ (Vacuum Pumps) ชุดอุปกรณ์สัดสูญญากาศ (Vacuum Measuring Instruments) อะไหล่  และไส้กรองประเภทต่างๆ สำหรับปั๊มสูญญากาศ
รวมไปถึงรับบริการซ่อมแซมและซ่อมบำรุงปั๊มสุญญากาศ (Repair,Overhaul and PM Service for Vacuum pumps) สำหรับโรงงานอุตสาหกรรมและโรงพยาบาล
-ซ่อมและจำหน่าย ปั๊มสุญญากาศ (สินค้าใหม่ และ อะไหล่) Rotary Vane
-Vacuum Pump : จำหน่าย ออกแบบ และซ่อมบำรุงปั๊ม และระบบสุญญากาศทุกประเภทพร้อมอะไหล่ เกจ ไส้กรอง และอุปกรณ์เสริมทุกชนิด
  -จำหน่าย Vacuum Pump/ปั๊มสุญญากาศ  จำหน่ายอะไหล่ Vacuum Pump บริการให้คำปรึกษา  และรับซ่อมแซมปั๊มสุญญากาศทุกรุ่น ทุกยี่ห้อ 
8.SCREW FLIGHT
เป็นใบสกรูลำเลียง ใบเกลียวคุณภาพสูงนำเข้าจากประเทศอิตาลี  ซึ่งทำจากเหล็กคุณภาพสูง  ใช้วิธีการรีดขึ้นรูปทั้งเส้น  จึงได้ใบสกรูลำเลียง  ใบเกลียว (SCREW FLIGHT) ขนาดที่สมบูรณ์
ประกอบง่าย  มีน้ำหนักใบสกรูลำเลียงใบเกลียวที่เบา  แต่มีความแข็งแรงมาก
-ใบสกรูลำเลียง ใบเกลียว (SCREW FLIGHT) แบบใบบาง  เส้นผ่าศูนย์กลาง 100 mm.-700 mm.
-ใบสกรูลำเลียง ใบเกลียว (SCREW FLIGHT) แบบใบหนา  เส้นผ่าศูนย์กลาง 40 mm.-600 mm.
-SCREW สำเร็จ  ขนาดตามลูกค้าต้องการ




ติดต่อที่  คุณอรรณพ  081-351-8403
บริษัท  เอ.โอ.เอ็นจิเนียริ่ง  เทคโนโลยี  จำกัด
637/9 ซอยลาดพร้าว 71 ถนนลาดพร้าว  
แขวงสะพานสอง  เขตวังทองหลาง  กรุงเทพมหานคร 10310
โทรศัพท์  02-9324397
โทรสาร  02-5387068
E-MAIL : aot.entech@yahoo.com
Ewb Site : www.aot-entech.com
Free roller, Roller conveyor, ,กกลิ้งลำเลียง, gravity free roller, conveyor roller conveyor, free ball roller, skate wheel,
end cap roller, stainless roller,steel roller, plastic free roller, plastic roller, taper roller conveyor, drive roller conveyor,
  รับหุ้มยางลูกกลิ้ง,  รับทำลูกกลิ้ง, ลูกกลิ้งสายพาน, รางลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งรางลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งกรวย, free roller conveyor, conveyor free roller Free roller, Roller conveyor, ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง,
gravity free roller, conveyor roller,drive roller conveyor,free ball roller, skate wheel, end cap roller, stainless roller,
steel roller, plastic free roller, plastic roller, taper roller convetor, drive roller conveyor, รับหุ้มยางลูกกลิ้ง, รับทำลกกลิ้ง, ลูกกลิ้งสายพาน, รางลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง, 
ลูกกลิ้งรางลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งกรวย, free roller conveyor, conveyor free roller Free roller, Roller conveyor, ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง, gravity free roller, conveyor roller,
drive roller convetor, free ball roller conveyor, รับหุ้มยางลูกกลิ้ง, รับทำลูกกลิ้ง, ลูกกลิ้งสายพาน, รางลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งรางลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งกรวย, free roller convetor,
convetor free roller Free roller, Roller conveyor, ลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง, gravity free roller, conveyor roller, drive roller convetor,
free ball roller, skate wheel, end cap roller, stainless roller, steel roller, plastic free roller, plastic roller,
taper roller conveyor, drive roller conveyor, รับหุ้มยางลูกกลิ้ง, รับทำลูกกลิ้ง, ลูกกลิ้งสายพาน, รางลูกกลิ้งลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งรางลำเลียง, ลูกกลิ้งกรวย, free roller conveyor, 
conveyor free rollor

----------


## AOTent2521

motor roller kyowa

----------


## AOTent2521

Motor Roller KYOWA
Vibration Motor
มอเตอร์เขย่า

----------


## AOTent2521

Vibtation Motor
มอเตอร์เขย่า
Motor Roller
KYOWA

----------


## AOTent2521

Vibrator Motor
มอเตอร์เขย่า
Motor Roller 
Drum Motor 
Motor Pulley 
Pulse Roller
KYOWA

----------


## AOTent2521

Vibrator Motor
มอเตอร์เขย่า
Motor Roller 
Drum Motor 
Motor Pulley 
Pulse Roller
KYOWA

----------


## AOTent2521

Motor roller KYOWA
Drum Motor
Motor Pulley
Vibration motor
Vibrator Motor
มอเตอร์เขย่า
มอเตอร์สั่น
pneumatic
นิวเมติค

----------


## AOTent2521

Motor Roller
Motor Roller KYOWA
Drum Motor 
Motor Pulley
DC Motor Roller
Pulse Roller
Motor Conveyor

----------


## AOTent2521

Motor roller KYOWA,Drum Motor Roller,DC Pulse Roller,KYOWA, Vibration Motor , มอเตอร์เขย่า
www.aot-entech.com

----------


## AOTent2521

มอเตอร์เขย่า , Vibration Motor
Motor Roller KYOWA , Drum Motor

----------


## AOTent2521

Vibration Motor,Motor Roller,KYOWA

----------

